# Full House Magazine Article - IVF and pregnancy Loss



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just to let you know that there is an article (with lots of piccys) in this weeks Full House magazine that looks very familiar. 

Admittedly its been dumbed down a lot - and isn't 100% factual (DH really isn't that soppy!)

Deb


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Just picked up a copy, am about to have a read.


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Deb

Lovely article, had a few tears 

Amy is just gorgeous and looks so much like her big angel brother, Charlie.

Neeta


----------

